# DSR-1



## Polak z Polski (Mar 14, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed the incredible DSR-1?

It supposedly is a 0.17 MOA rifle. 
0.17!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Polak z Polski (Mar 14, 2005)

http://world.guns.ru/sniper/sn38-e.htm


----------



## Matzos (Mar 15, 2005)

That is some weapon .. uzi,


----------



## Zofo (Mar 15, 2005)

Target WILL fall when hit!


----------

